# french polarity



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all

How do I wire the plug/socket for reverse polarity?

Many thanks

The chitster


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Reverse live and neutral. That's what reverse polarity means.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

All I've done is make up a short lead with the wires one end as per normal and simply reversed the leads at the other end into the plug unit [so one end is positive wire to positive connection and at the other end wire the negative to the positive connection [ with the the Positive wire to Neg connection
To be sure I always use a polarity checker plug which lights up various LED's to show if the site is ok or reversed polarity


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you make up your own 2 pin frenchy thing use a straight plug and all you do is wait for it------------------------------- turn the plug round

Loddy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Remember to check polarity wherever you are in europe. We came across 1 site in the UK that had reverse polarity. It is best to make up a short reverse lead and mark it with RED tape.


steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

.. and don't forget - if you are in any way unsure about your electrical skills, get someone else to make it for you. 240V ac can be dangerous stuff.

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are having our first trip to France this year and did have this problem in the back of my mind.

If I get one of these LINK how do I check the EHU before I plug the van in? Or do I need something totally different?

This will probally be a daft question I am sure...

Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard

If you're really keen, you can get a trailing socket to plug into the campsite outlet, so you can check it first.

We plug the lead into the van, check the polarity on a socket in the van, and then insert a polarity changing lead if necessary.

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Gerald.

I take it that it's ok to plug the van in even if the polarity is reversed? will the charger be ok?

That is what I was worried about.


Told you it might be a daft question

Richard...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> I take it that it's ok to plug the van in even if the polarity is reversed? will the charger be ok? Richard...


Plug in and use the polarity checker straight away, if it is reversed polarity plug your special short 'reverse polarity' lead in-line and away you go no prob !
It shouldn't do any hard to the van equipment or charger system . . .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard

Yes, it will be fine. If the polarity is reversed, it means that a single pole isolator or switch, which only switches one of the wires, will be switching off the neutral rather than the live. This would only be a problem if you're prodding a non-working piece of equipment with a screwdriver, thinking that it's isolated from live, when it isn't.

Having said that, someone reported a reverse polarity failure recently, but this is the first time I've heard of this.

Gerald


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Reversed polarity is not normally a problem when everything is working correctly as most equipment is not affected by it.

However the problems start when things go wrong.

Normally the switch and the fuse inside the plug are in the live wire so the device is isolated when either the switch is turned off or the fuse blows.

With reversed polarity the switch and fuse are in the neutral wire. When the switch is turned off or the fuse blows the current running through the device will be cut of BUT THE DEVICE WILL REMAIN LIVE. So touching a faulty device can therefore still cause electrocution and therefore it can be seen that reversed polarity can be very dangerous.

Corners should not be cut when considering the safety of yourself and other family members.

Its so easy to check for and correct reversed polarity so why take the risk.

Many of our cavalier and less intelligent friends will say that they have been running MHs with reversed polarity for the last 599 years and have survived. That may be so but others have not been so lucky - don't take the risk

Its quite possible to cross a road keeping yours eyes shut thus without looking either way before starting but it's hardly good practice and only a fool would do it..


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the explanations I now understand (I think  )


Richard...


----------

